# Have you read any good books lately?



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

*Great cop books*

Just finished reading 'Turnpike Trooper.' This is a must read for any active guys out there. It's about a young NJ State Trooper who gets jammed up after a shooting incident which then opens up an investigation into racial profiling tactics within the NJSP. I couldn't put the book down. Aside from the shooting incident, the trooper goes into detail about some of his exploits on the street and his time in the academy. It can't be bought in stores. I found it on the web at www.trooperhogan.com

Also a good read : No Lights No Siren (based on career of retired NYC cop) and Hot Shots & Heavy Hits (based on a Boston DEA agents career)


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

Cops by Mark Baker...Any of you aspiring police out there want a taste of it..this is a beginning.

Cop A True Story by Michael Middleton...Real LAPD career cop stuff, decent street policing along with the politics and drain of the job.

Chief...Darryl Gates book on LAPD, a lttle self appreciating but a lot of history that reflects on the modern police job.

All Our Yesterdays by Robert Parker...fiction but it shows the great tradition that we seem to be losing these days. And a very interesting story.Very local Boston PD basis.

The Cops Are Robbers...No disrespect to the Mets out there..but it's a significant piece of Mass. policing history especially for civil service PDs..also very interesting .

Sky Cops....Great stories from all around the country on air wing guys but a great chapter on the NYPD flyboys during the first World Trade Center bombing. Unbelievable flying if you can appreciate that stuff....

Theres more but it will take a while..This is off the top of my head stuff..


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

My F.B.I. by Louis Freeh, good read and enjoyable Clinton bashing during Monica-gate.....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Great cop books*

I just read *"Blue Blood" by Edward Conlon*. Great book that details his career before and during his time as an NYPD cop. It also looks at how he handles his personal life as well as all the crap you put up with from the criminals and your co-workers/superiors. Excellent book!!!!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

True Blue by Randy Sutton


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

"Black Mass" an excellent account of the South Boston Mob


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Great cop books*

I'll second on "The Cops are Robbers" you can get a back copy from amazon...also check out "The Legands of Winter Hill"...just came out over the summer..excellent read as well...Currently I am re reading the "Choir Boys" by Joe Wahambaug (Sp)...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

New Centurions, The Onion Field, another couple of Joseph Wambaugh classics.


----------



## Eamonn Wright (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

Yup, Wambaugh has written some police classics, both fiction and non-fiction. I just started Hot Shots and Heavy Hits by retired DEA Agent Paul Doyle. Good so far. I met him recently, and he seemed like a good guy. Very straightforward, not the bullshitting type.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Great cop books*

I have to second "All our yesterdays," what a great read.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

My favorite book is Lines and Shadows by Waumbaugh. Good stuff.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

A few of my favorites are:

Officer Down, Code Three
The Blue Knight
Cop
The Killing Season

All are interesting reads and hard to put down. Of course, most of these are a bit old by now and probably tough to find.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Great cop books*

Anything by W.E.B. Griffin is good, in my humble opinion, not just his Badge of Honor series.


----------



## mikehammer (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

THe Brass Wall by David Kocieniewski & Sons of Mississippi by Paul Hendrickson .....


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Great cop books*



mikehammer said:


> *THe Brass Wall by David Kocieniewski* & Sons of Mississippi by Paul Hendrickson .....


That was one moving book, man.


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Great cop books*

The Badge of Honor series by Griffin is excellent, also there used to be a guy named William J. Caunitz who was a NYPD Detective who wrote a few books then dropped out of sight, they were good also.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Great cop books*

how about "Prince of Thieves?" by a guy named Hogan I think
it is a fictional story about Charlestown bank robbers and the FBI
best book I read last summer


----------



## Bene_G (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Great cop books*

I love all of the above suggestions. I'd also like to risk coming out of lurking to suggest the book "I love a cop" by Eileen Kirschman. It's applicable to both military and policing cultures. Explains the mindset, politics, and image concerns of the jobs, as well as troubleshooting for families and significant others. I recommended it to alot of new recruits and families when I was military.


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

I am looking for suggestions on some good police related books. I am waiting to get a couple of books from a buddy written by Col Dave Grossman. I am looking for something that is almost instructional but not dry like the promotional police management books...........

I read an older copy of the calibre press street survival book which was excellent.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*

"Trooper Down" is one of my favorites....

Trooper Down: Life and Death on the Highway Patrol (Hardcover) 
by Marie Bartlett

Reviews...

Not an instructional book by any means but good reading. I think the prices that I have seen today seem a little high for it. I bought it in 88 when it came out and I think it was only $20 dollars, I saw a price today for $96, a good book but not worth a hundred bucks.

Using officers of the North Carolina Highway Patrol as representative of state troopers across the country, Asheville Citizen-Times police reporter Bartlett writes of the careers and lives of those who do this work. After rigorous training, troopers are usually sent to areas where they and county sheriff's officers are the only law enforcers. Their routine patrolling of highways, looking for speeders and drunk drivers, is often anything but routine, particularly when they try to intercept fleeing criminals or have to take charge at the scene of an auto accident. But their work has its humorous side, too, especially when motorists try to wheedle their way out of citations. Bartlett presents both male and female officers, their family lives and their views of the job. Photos not seen by PW. Paperback rights to Pocket Books. 
Copyright 1988 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*

Fundamentals of Traffic Crash Reconstruction, Daily/Shigemura/Daily, University of North Florida, IPTM, Jacksonville, FL, 2006

http://www.iptm.org


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*

Verbal Judo by George J. Thompson I think is a must for any police officer.


----------



## epd111 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*



secret squirrel said:


> I read an older copy of the calibre press street survival book which was excellent.


Read the two follow-on books to "Street Survival" as well. The second is Tactical Patrol (or something similar). I forget the name of the third, will have to look around the house for it.


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*

Marinecop

a good choice, i did read that one and would highly suggest it too.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*

Mt Ida Press Traffic Stops for Dummies was an excellent read... also, Evasive Driving for Experts with a forward by Landshark himself!


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*

Detective First Grade by Dan Mahoney - Good series like Law and Order... the authour Dan Mahoney is actually Eddie Moneys Brother


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Police related Books... Any Suggestions*



MARINECOP said:


> Verbal Judo by George J. Thompson I think is a must for any police officer.


Agreed this book was very insightful.


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Heya, I am wondering if you guys have any suggestions on books about Policing(all aspects). I am deployed in Iraq and just wanna pass some time until I get back on the beat. Looking for any suggestions. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Any good books about Policing?*

They're a bit older but I might recommend the three, Calibre Press Street Survival books.
Also, Officer Down, Code Three, by Pierce Brooks.

For interesting reading, I might recommend a few books regarding LAPD:
Boot, by William Dunn
Cop, by Mike Middleton
The Killing Season, I forget the author's name


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Any good books about Policing?*

Any thing by Lt. Col. Grossman. Escellent reading for both Police and Military.
Thanks for serving.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Any good books about Policing?*

Blue Blood by Ed Conlon was a great read............


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Any good books about Policing?*

Thanks for the input. I ordered Blue Blood and Officer Down. I just finished No lights, No sirens by Robert Cea, and Burden of the Badge by Michael S. East, both books were excellent books. I will look into a few other suggestions as I finish what I have.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am aware we had a thread regarding this awhile back, but it appears as though it has disappeared. 

So, have you read anything good recently?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I recently re-read Mere Christianity by C.S. Lewis. He is one of my favorite authors. Smart, sarcastic, and very down to earth. A philosopher for the common man.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I just started reading " Lone Survivor" ...awesome book so far


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm about half-way through Into the Devil's Den. I'm liking it so far; it is about the FBI's infiltration into the Aryan Nations


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Book Excerpt: "No Prisoners"*

*S.W.A.T., Blue Knights in Black Armor, 
A novel of and for police survival*
with Lt. Dan Marcou

McCarthy buttoned his black tactical uniform shirt over his level two second-chance vest. The bullet resistant body armor was one of the most expensive pieces of equipment that the SWAT tactical operator wears, but all cops know it is "cheaper than a funeral." McCarthy tied in his bloused bottoms of his black tactical pants at the bottom and strapped on his belt. He adjusted each set of handcuffs and replaced each back into its case. He checked his TASER, did a spark test, and replaced it in its holster, cross draw, opposite his firearm. Dan shook his pepper spray and placed it back in the holder. McCarthy tied his tactical shoes and strapped his gas mask holder securely to his left leg. McCarthy made sure all of his magazines were fully loaded with duty rounds and turned them properly in each magazine pouch to allow for quick access under stress. He checked his baton and secured the flap over it to keep it in place.

Read More here:
http://www.policeone.com/police-products/tactical/articles/1716790-Book-Excerpt-No-Prisoners/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"_The Afghan Campaign_" by Steven Pressfield (author of "_Gates of Fire_" and "_Virtues of War_") - excellent fictional tale about a grunt fighting with Alexander the Great's Army in the mountains of Afghanistan.

"_Guests of the Ayatollah_" by Mark Bowden (author of "_Blackhawk Down_" and "_Killing Pablo_" - Riveting non-fiction about the Iranian hostage crisis and its political fallout, namely bringing Carter down.

"_The Looming Tower_" by Lawrence Wright - History and build up of radical Islam in the 20th Century all the way until 9-11.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I recently re-read Mere Christianity by C.S. Lewis.


Try "The Screwtape Letters", 5-0...pretty informative.

I just finished re-reading "Starship Troopers" by Robert Heinlein...it should be required reading in high school (in Civics class...oops...no such thing anymore!). I also read "This Immortal" by Roger Zelazny, a good story and makes one think (actually, they both do and neither are what they seem).

I've just started "Solaris" by Stanislaw Lem (yep, it's the Clooney movie your thinking of...I'm hoping the book is as good as advertised, and I'm sure it will be better than any Hollyweird bastardization)...I'll let you know...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"jubal sackette" by LOuis Lamour


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*The Badge: True And Terrifying Crime Stories That Could Not Be Presented*

This book by Jack Webb was re-published in 2005 and tells the history of the Los Angeles Police Department as seen by the eyes of their #1 promoter in the 20th century. While the story itself is interesting it's more interesting to see how attitudes and outlooks have changed since the "innocent" days I recall from my youth.


----------



## HostL_EndvR118 (Jul 30, 2008)

Anything by WEB Griffin is pretty good, his "The Corps" series is like crack on paper


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Just finished Romo: My Life on the Edge--Living Dreams and Slaying Dragons based on the football player Bill Romanowski. I am not a football fan because I think the sport is boring, but I heard him talking about his book on a radio show and he sold me on it. I thought it was a great book and I do recommend it even if you don't like foose ball. He is one tough S.O.B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

_Legionnaire; Five Years in the French Foreign Legion _by Simon Murray. It's the story of an Englishman from a well-to-do family who joined the Legion in 1960 and served in the Algerian War. Fascinating stuff, especially because I briefly toyed with the idea of joining the Legion when I got out of the Army;


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

"Lightning out of Lebanon" about how a Hezbollah cell in Charlotte, NC was broken up prior to 9/11 by the FBI. It was initiated by a deputy sheriff working a detail at a wholesale tobacco warehouse and uncovered cigarette smuggling. He was one of my instructors at rookie school.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What, you dont think flagmen will be breaking up terror cells....On a serious note though two very good books Ive read lately, quick reads also.

 by David Lieberman.....and ....


----------

